# 36E93 Type 301 Gas Valve Replacement



## rogerl1972 (8 mo ago)

I have an old Carrier 58GSC Forced Air NG fed furnace. I've replaced the pilot assembly and the Fan Blower Control board. The fan control board and the pilot assembly were replaced within the week. The pilot light was working after that, but just today, the pilot light stopped working. Prior to the pilot light issues, the furnace would like, then the gas would stop, then start then stop. Now it seems like the gas isn't being fed at all. I'm assuming I need to replace the gas valve.

The current valve model is 36E93 Type 301. I don't think they make these anymore. Is there a replacement that is compatible?


----------

